# North Atlantic in Oct 1952



## Badmouser (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi;
I was quite young as we crossed from Germany to Canada on the SS Arosa Kulm. Im looking for details as I was 8 years old.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

AROSE KULM

Here a bit of info:

The SS Arosa Kulm was a passenger ship which was launched at Hog Island, Pennsylvania in 1919 and completed in 1920. Arosa Kulm started as the U.S. Army Transport Cantigny, a 7555 gross ton troopship with a speed of 17 knots[1][2] and was sold in 1923/1924 to commercial transatlantic freight and passenger transport as American Banker. In 1940 the ship was transferred[3] to a Belgian shipping company as Ville d’Anvers together with seven other idle American ships and was the only one of the eight ships to survive World War II to re-enter passenger service in 1946 with 200 berths as City of Athens. In 1947 as Protea and refitted with berths for over 965 persons.[4] the accommodations were probably the WORST OF ANY SHIP AT THAT TIME.[5] In 1952 the accommodations were adjusted to 900 and she was renamed Arosa Kulm after being sold to Panama's Arosa Line. 

Australia was visited four times by Arosa Kulm.[6] 

In addition to serving immigrants, Arosa Kulm was chartered by American Field Service, an exchange organization bringing numerous exchange students between Europe and the U.S. 

Arosa Kulm was scrapped at Bruges in Belgium in 1959. 

END.


OK, 7550 gross tons. 950 passengers. What is 'rough'? Give you an example. The present QUEEN MARY 2 , 150.000 tonnes. 2000 passengers. If the ship was packing them in like the AROSE KULM, they would be carrying 19,000 PASSENGERS!!!!! The proverbial 'cattle ship'.

Here a photo. What where your memories? For a youngster it must have been fun.

Stephen


----------

